# ماتت بسبب منتدى الكنيسة



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2007)

اهىء اهىء اهىء 


كانت طيبة اوى اوى




صدقوني ماتت بسبب هذا المنتدى






























كانت يوماً عصيباً عليها وعلي في ذلك اليوم
























عندما كانت واقفه تراقب المنتدى دون ان تعرفه






















ذلك المنتدى الذي قد اتحفنا بأقلام كتابه الجميله






















ومواضيعه المثيره




















ذلك المنتدى الذي عشقناه ولم نفارقه حتى اصبحنا يومياً نمر به ونتنافس في الكتابة في مواضيعه


























مما جذب الكثير والكثير من الاشخاص كي يقطفوا من ثماره وينهلوا من مناهله الجميلة





















حتى جاء ذاك اليوم



















كانت معي



















تتصفح معي المنتدى دون دراية مني




















و لو كنت أدري لأبعدتها فوراً من مكان الخطر













ولكن هذا قدرها




























فأثناء كتابتي لأحد مواضيعي في هذا المنتدى























حدث مالم يكن في الحسبان



















تسرعت





















نعم تسرعت






















وضغط على زر إنتر وهي واقفة عليه









































تلك النمله المسكينة اللتي لم تتحمل ضغطت إصبعي فماتت في الحال






هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماتت بسبب منتدى الكنيسة*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميله جدا
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك  ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماتت بسبب منتدى الكنيسة*

شكرآ يا كوكو :smil12:


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماتت بسبب منتدى الكنيسة*

تتردلك فى الأفراح يا فراشة 
سهلة كل واحد وليه يوم 
بس اللى ما يزهقش من المقالب 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماتت بسبب منتدى الكنيسة*

*ممكن مكان العزاء لتقديم واجب العزاء من النمل الى عندى ( اسراب النمل )*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة يا فراشه*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماتت بسبب منتدى الكنيسة*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> تتردلك فى الأفراح يا فراشة ​
> سهلة كل واحد وليه يوم
> بس اللى ما يزهقش من المقالب
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عليك واحد :yahoo:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماتت بسبب منتدى الكنيسة*



BITAR قال:


> *ممكن مكان العزاء لتقديم واجب العزاء من النمل الى عندى ( اسراب النمل )*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *حلوة يا فراشه*​


 
ههههههههههههههههههه

اسراااااااااااب :cry2:

حطهم على انتر و اشتغل


----------



## Coptic Man (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماتت بسبب منتدى الكنيسة*

:new6::new6:

أشتغالة حلوة يا مرمر مردودالك يا جميل :nunu0000:


----------



## K A T Y (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماتت بسبب منتدى الكنيسة*

_*هههههههههههههههه*_​ 
_*حرام عليكي يا فراشة *_​ 
_*هو اللي يتجوز يعمل كدا في اصحابه*_​ 
_*هتتردلك يا قمر اكيد من مليون واحد مش انا بس*_​ 
_*تسلم ايدك يا قمر*_​


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماتت بسبب منتدى الكنيسة*

*ماشى..ماشى..ماشى .
قشطه....استحملى بقى اللى هيجرالك يافراشتى .*


----------



## Marian_91 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماتت بسبب منتدى الكنيسة*

*ايه القسوة دى**مش تاخدى بالك**طيب و ذنبها ايه المسكينة دى**حراام عليكى**:t32:**اووووووووووووك**هتترد لك ف القريب العاجل*​


----------



## christin (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماتت بسبب منتدى الكنيسة*

_*يااااااه
الله يرحمها انا زعلت عليها اوي*_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماتت بسبب منتدى الكنيسة*



Coptic Man قال:


> :new6::new6:
> 
> أشتغالة حلوة يا مرمر مردودالك يا جميل :nunu0000:



هههههههههههههههههه

:kap::kap::kap:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماتت بسبب منتدى الكنيسة*



K A T Y قال:


> _*هههههههههههههههه*_​
> 
> _*حرام عليكي يا فراشة *_​
> _*هو اللي يتجوز يعمل كدا في اصحابه*_​
> ...


 
يا كاتى دا احنا ولايا زى بعض

 دافعى عنى ماتبقيش عليا :vava:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماتت بسبب منتدى الكنيسة*



avamina قال:


> *ماشى..ماشى..ماشى .*
> *قشطه....استحملى بقى اللى هيجرالك يافراشتى .*


 





فية اية يا جدعان حرام عليكوا كلو بيتوعدلى :budo:


----------



## *malk (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماتت بسبب منتدى الكنيسة*

لا يا فراشة ولايهمك

انتى كدا ساهمتى فى مكافحة النمل بقتل نملة

مش تظلموها يا جماعة  هى قصدها تعرفنا المجهود فى مكافحة النمل

هههههههههههههه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماتت بسبب منتدى الكنيسة*



Marian_91 قال:


> *ايه القسوة دى**مش تاخدى بالك **طيب و ذنبها ايه المسكينة دى **حراام عليكى**:t32:**اووووووووووووك **هتترد لك ف القريب العاجل*​


 
Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp

و النبى كنت بهزر معاكوا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماتت بسبب منتدى الكنيسة*



christin قال:


> _*يااااااه*_
> _*الله يرحمها انا زعلت عليها اوي*_


 
انت الحنين فيهم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماتت بسبب منتدى الكنيسة*



keky قال:


> لا يا فراشة ولايهمك
> 
> انتى كدا ساهمتى فى مكافحة النمل بقتل نملة
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههه

ايوة يا كيكى اخيرآ لقيت حد معايا فى الموضوع دا :ura1:


----------



## *malk (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماتت بسبب منتدى الكنيسة*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايوة يا كيكى اخيرآ لقيت حد معايا فى الموضوع دا :ura1:



عارفة انتى لولا الكلمتين دول كان ممكن اروح معاهم

ههههههههههههههههه

اصل انا معاهم معاهم عليهم عليهم:t30:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماتت بسبب منتدى الكنيسة*



keky قال:


> عارفة انتى لولا الكلمتين دول كان ممكن اروح معاهم
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اصل انا معاهم معاهم عليهم عليهم:t30:


 
اخص عليك يا كيكى :t32:

كويس انى قلتهم لحقت نفسى


----------



## *malk (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماتت بسبب منتدى الكنيسة*

هنت عليكى تضربينى يا قاسية

عموما برضوا معاكى يا جميل


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماتت بسبب منتدى الكنيسة*



keky قال:


> هنت عليكى تضربينى يا قاسية
> 
> عموما برضوا معاكى يا جميل


 
معلش ماتزعليش :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## asula (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماتت بسبب منتدى الكنيسة*

ههههههههههههههههههه حلوة كثير منك
تسلمي يا فراشة على الموضوع الحلو
والرب ينور حياتكي​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماتت بسبب منتدى الكنيسة*

ميرسى يا عسولة 

ربنا يخليكى لية


----------



## R0O0O0KY (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماتت بسبب منتدى الكنيسة*

شكرا ع الاشتغالة يا فراشة:ranting:
هههههههههههه​


----------



## assyrian girl (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماتت بسبب منتدى الكنيسة*

*hahhahaah i feel sorry for her

thx alot lovely

God bless you​*


----------



## سيزار (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماتت بسبب منتدى الكنيسة*

وهان عليكى ياقاسيا على شريره وهان عليكى النمله الغالبانه دى زنب ولادها فى رقبتك

مووووووووضوع حلو تسلمى


----------



## totty (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماتت بسبب منتدى الكنيسة*

_ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفففففففففففففففففففففه يا فراشه_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماتت بسبب منتدى الكنيسة*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> شكرا ع الاشتغالة يا فراشة:ranting:​
> 
> هههههههههههه​


 
هههههههههههههه

العفو يا فندم احنا بالخدمة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماتت بسبب منتدى الكنيسة*



assyrian girl قال:


> *hahhahaah i feel sorry for her​*
> 
> _*thx alot lovely*_​
> 
> _*God bless you*_​


 
ههههههههههههههههههه

معلش نصيبها بقى

ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى على الرد الجميل

الرب يباركك :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماتت بسبب منتدى الكنيسة*



سيزار قال:


> وهان عليكى ياقاسيا على شريره وهان عليكى النمله الغالبانه دى زنب ولادها فى رقبتك
> 
> مووووووووضوع حلو تسلمى


 
لا ما انا مهنش عليا الاولاد خلصت عليهم يحصلوا امهم بقى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماتت بسبب منتدى الكنيسة*



totty قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
> 
> 
> _تحفففففففففففففففففففففه يا فراشه_​


 
ميرسى يا قمرتنا :love45:


----------



## gift (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماتت بسبب منتدى الكنيسة*

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماتت بسبب منتدى الكنيسة*



gift قال:


> ههههههههههههههه


 
:t9:


----------



## max mike (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ماتت بسبب منتدى الكنيسة*

هههههههههههههههههه جميلة اوى ممكن اعرف ازاى اشارك بمواضيع زيك كده يافراشة فى حاجة المفروض تتعمل ايه هى الله واعلم عايز اعرف اشارك بموضوع زيك كده ازاى:a82:


----------



## govany shenoda (13 يوليو 2010)

*ماتت و السبب الفيس بوك*

ماتت و السبب الفيس بوك

نعم ماتت والسبب الفيس بوك ..


آسف جدا على الخبر ده .. بس الله غالب
.
.
.
صدقوني ماتت بسبب الفيس بوك.
كان يوماً عصيباً عليها وعلي في ذلك اليوم
.
.
.
عندما كانت واقفه تراقب الفيس بوك دون ان تعرفه
.
.
.
ذلك الموقع الذي قد اتحفنا بأقلام كتابه الجميله
.
.
.
ومواضيعه المثيره
.
.
.
.
ذلك الموقع الذي عشقناه ولم نفارقه حتى اصبحنا يومياً نمر به

ونتنافس في الكتابة في مواضيعه
.
.
.
مما جذب الكثير والكثير من الاشخاص كي يقطفوا من ثماره
وينهلوا من مناهله الجميلة
.
.
.
حتى جاء ذاك اليوم
.
.
.
كانت معي
.
.
.
.
تتصفح معي المواضيع دون ان اعرف.
.
.
.
.
.
و لو كنت اعرف لأبعدتها فوراً من مكان الخطر
.
.
.
.
.
ولكن قدر الله و ما شاء فعل
.
.
.
فأثناء كتابتي لأحد مواضيعي في هذا الموقع
.
.
.
.
حدث مالم يكن في الحسبان
.
.
.
تسرعت
.
.
.
.
.
نعم تسرعت
.
.
.
.
وضغطت انا على زر إنتر
وهي واقفة عليه
.
.
.
.
.
تلك النمله المسكينة

اللتي لم تتحمل ضغطة إصبعي
قصة مؤثرة جدا 
معلش ابقوا خلوا بالكوا
فماتت في الحال
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار*​


----------



## النهيسى (13 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههههه

مقلب حلو جدا


شكراا ليكم​


----------



## holy day (13 يوليو 2010)

*تصدقي بجد اتخضيت وصدقت في الاول *
*برافوا مقلب تحفة*​


----------



## hanysabry (13 يوليو 2010)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يوليو 2010)

*هههههههههههههه*
*حلوة*​


----------



## جيلان (16 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههههه افتكرت هتقولى حاجة معنوية طلعت نملة 
يلا كدى كدى كانت  هتموت على ايد ميكو


----------



## مرمر . مارو (16 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههههههههه

جميلة


----------



## روماني زكريا (18 يوليو 2010)

_حلوه اوي الاشتغاله دي بس كل المنتدي مش هيسيبك يا فراشه ​_


----------



## govany shenoda (18 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميله جدا
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (18 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههه
ماشي يا جميل جميلة منك​


----------

